# Mega Avalanche?



## Shaun (28 Jun 2008)

My neighbour is an MTB'er and was raving to me a couple of weeks ago about something, I think he called "The Mega Avalanche".

I've googled it, but can't see much info.

It sounded nuts ... point bike down 20 odd miles of mountainside downhill racetrack in the Alp D'Huez? (or whatever it's called)

Are there any pics / vids around that will give me a better idea of what he was all excited about? (and he was _really_ excited about it)

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## mondobongo (29 Jun 2008)

Shaun its mental they basically have a mass start and ride down the Alp.

Long Video 8 minutes

Qualifying Watch the starter run to get out of the way.

Plenty more on the Tube.

Write up here and Wiki Entry


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Jun 2008)

Just as mental as I have heard...


----------



## Shaun (6 Jul 2008)

mondobongo said:


> Shaun its mental they basically have a mass start and ride down the Alp.
> 
> Long Video 8 minutes



Watched it, and yes, it's as mental as it sounded.

Wouldn't mind, he was doing so well until he bailed into the other guy at whatever speed they were going. Good on him though, got straight back on and into the thick of it.

I think I'll add it to my to-do list!!!  _(Yeah, right!)_

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## tdr1nka (6 Jul 2008)

LOL That's just begging to be tried on a trike!!


----------



## spandex (8 Jul 2008)

That looks grate fun I would love to give it a go.


----------



## domtyler (8 Jul 2008)

Be good on a fixie!


----------



## mondobongo (8 Aug 2008)

Eurosport 2 are showing the Avalanche Trophy from 9.00am on Saturday 9th of August not sure if its the same one but its listed as Mountain Biking.


----------

